# Favorite Method for Liquid Soap Making



## BettyW (Nov 6, 2020)

What is your favorite way to make liquid soap? Why?

Cold Processed
Cold Processed Oven Processed
Hot Processed
30 Minutes Process


----------



## lsg (Nov 7, 2020)

I use the glycerin method and HP.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 7, 2020)

I do the same as lsg. So easy.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 7, 2020)

*Cold Processed* - Best for beginners. Bring the batch to hard trace and wait  1-2 weeks.
*Cold Processed Oven Processed* - A good alternative to the above.
*Hot Processed* - Most popular method.
This is where most beginners get into trouble. There are as many ways to make LS these days as there are LS-ers! LOL Every formula is different. IME and IMO (in My Experience and In My Opinion) the ZAP test isn't always reliable as to when the batch is done. Sometimes they over cook it; sometimes it needs to be cooked longer.
*30 Minutes Process* - I'm not familiar with this. ???

_*Carrie Petersen's Glycerin LS*_ - I use this method to make 100% Olive Oil Castile because 100% OO takes a long time to trace and a long cook (10 hours for me the first time I made it.  )
As the video shows, *the batch goes through all the stages of becoming soap before your eyes in 2 minutes!* So exciting!  CAUTION: It is an advanced technique and NOT for beginners due to the high heat of the lye solution, toxic fumes, and it has a tendency to scorch if not taken off heat as soon as you see "heat waves' rising from the surface.

*Variations of Hot Process GLS* - The most popular way to process liquid soap these days.  Carrie's method was first introduced in 2011. Since then, many LS-ers have developed ways to use glycerin to not only shorten the time it takes to cook the batch but to also make the process safer.

*Basic LS Tutorials* - Although there are a few others, one of the best sites to learn the basics as well as providing other information on various elements of making liquid soap and providing Tips & Tricks, is *Alaiyna B's Blogspot*.

HTH & HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## Aramis (Nov 13, 2020)

I`m doing my htcpls. Pour all oils and butter; lard; tallow whatever (exept from wax!) together, make my dualley;  as soon all mixed  *pour through sieve* into fat. Stier a bit; blend;  ready. Let cure as long as i wont. I make sometimes 4 ls paste in less 2 hours. I liquid my ls when needed and only the amount i need. This method give me the posibility to add colour, fragance i choose at the moment. Can make some experiments like show in my avatar with the two colour`s etc. This is a method when you don`t sell.


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 8, 2020)

I do HP, dual lye, soap is done in 35-45 mins. No paste, just dilute after.


----------



## BettyW (Dec 8, 2020)

Priscilla said:


> I do HP, dual lye, soap is done in 35-45 mins. No paste, just dilute after.



Would love to see a tutorial on it.


----------

